# HSG or HyCoSy - which one?



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been told both the above are the same other than one is by ultrasound and the other x-ray (HSG).

Has anybody had the HyCoSy?

What I'm of course looking to hear is that the HyCoSy is less traumatic an experience   as I'll hold my hands up to being a bad patient....really naughty in fact  


Helena


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Helen,

I got a HyCoSy done, because I thought (probably ignorantly?) that a saline solution inside me would be less invasive than iodine. It was painless - kind of like a smear test - but I did take a Paracetamol before. And I think it was slightly cheaper than an HSG too.

xx


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for that!

We can both be ignorant together because I can't help thinking that HyCoSy would be a more 'natural' and easier option.  Unfortunately I wont be finding out as it turns out that I will have to have a HSG unless I want to wait two months for a hospital near me that offers this, so I'll just be brave, get the HSG and take a couple of paracetamols  

I might be okay with this - having bloods is my biggest issue at the moment as the vein keeps disappearing mid extraction but they get there in the end,


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Girls.  HSG is ok.  Yes you feel wee pain, but its last second or two. My mum was waiting for me outside and she is expected me to come all sore and pale. But i was perfectly fine and went shopping. Just prepare yourself that its very positive thing, because you will be one more step closer to become a mommy. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Elka82.  I keep this in mind that it is one step closer and a hurdle to get over. x


----------

